# Playa del Sol Grand-can it be used?



## LibraryQueen92 (Feb 21, 2011)

My parents bought a timeshare at Playa del Sol Grand Nuevo Vallarta in 2008, a few months before my mom died. I'm trying to help my dad sell it, as he won't use them without Mom.

I found the following complaint thread on the Internet, and am now concerned that Dad couldn't use the place even if he tried:
http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/playa-del-sol-grand-c62254.html

So my question: if you have a timeshare at Playa del Sol Grand - have you been able to reserve and use it?

Thanks, Suzanne


----------



## aliikai2 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Well,*

Yes, it can be used, but it has little to no resale value. If you one another of your family members could use it, that would be it's best use and your dad's best option.

Greg


----------



## mplswjr (Feb 21, 2011)

*PDSG is now Bel Air Collection*

We are owners at the Bel Air Collection resort, formerly known as Playa del Sol Grand.  Ownership is not really the proper term, but membership in a club.  Review of the purchase documents will confirm that.  The membership has essentially no value, but there are companies that will take money from you to attempt to sell what you hold.  These offers are scams.  Those of us who are members originating with PDSG are not certain about what we will end up with in future years.  There have been assurances of maintaining our memberships as they have existed in the past, but things look to be very tenuous.  We were there in January and observed major changes underway already, some of which appeared to be improvements.  Staffing has been reduced, building renovations appear to be reorganizing the resort into different usage forms than our memberships indicate.

My suggestion is to use the membership if you are able, and be ready to walk away when availability for usage doesn't match up with your need.

Bill


----------



## LibraryQueen92 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the information, especially about the merger with Bel Air Collection. Yes, membership is a better description than ownership.  

The Bel Air website looks nice, but it also looks pretty isolated. I suspect that when we finally make it to PV for vacation, we'll want to stay right in the city to be closer to my brother & his wife (who live there).

Left wondering - again - what my parents were thinking. They always stayed at my brother's house when they visited, so a timeshare in PV made sense HOW??? #sigh


----------



## cobourgladdie (Mar 1, 2011)

*Another copout*

After the fuss from the PDS owners about the "extraordinary" fee charged last year it appears that the BelAir group has found a way to charge whatever they want anytime they want - they have sent out an email outlining the way that extra fees and charges are levied. The owners/members are now on the hook for anything and everything, despite their contract.

It looks like a good time to get out. After all it has been shown that there is no value in a unit on the market and now to get hosed at PDS's convenience just finalised my decision - I'm out. A good thing gone wrong!


----------



## classiclincoln (Mar 1, 2011)

We stayed there a few years ago and enjoyed the property.  The only down side (which I think is all over Mexico and also in the DR) was the people walking down the beach trying to sell you stuff.  Pretty annoying when you're sleeping...

We liked the resort, and the location wasn't bad.  There was a bus stop right at the end of the driveway, and we weren't that far from PV and Bucerios.  Room was nice and large.  Great New Year's Eve party, too!

Go, I think you'll enjoy the place.


----------



## molly1295 (Mar 3, 2011)

*exchange issues*

Does anyone know anything about inventory issues at PDS Grand/Bel Air?  I requested to bank with II at the end of Dec. and nothing has been deposited. I'm just getting an e-mail response now after multiple inquiries over the past 2 months. They reported not having any 2BR lock-offs to deposit.  I had requested they be split, so it shouldn't have been an issue anyway. I've never had this problem before.


----------



## mplswjr (Mar 4, 2011)

*PDSG members at Bel Air*

A recent post communicated a misperception of a recent e-mail from Bel Air.  It's important to get accurate information before postings are placed here that are inaccurate.

I contacted Bel Air Member Services (Carolina) about the mailing that seemed to unilaterally change the contract of the Playa del Sol owners.  She said that the mailing was intended for Bel Air owners at the Cabo location, but was wrongly sent out to all owners.  Playa del Sol Grand members will be serviced under the terms of their existing contract, and their existing rules with no changes.

It's good news for those of us who have PDSG memberships, however I believe there may be future decisions to be made based on the management approach adopted by Bel Air Collection.

Bill


----------



## Colorado Belle (Mar 11, 2011)

I paid my dues last year and tried to bank with II since June...no luck. First, of course, was the $900 'extraordinary' fee that was later 'applied' to this years dues with no interest. (Ha). But Carolina PROMISED me that she would get my 4 weeks banked...NADA.  I was in PV in Nov and early December and made 3 trips to PDSG to ask about the banking. IT was nearly empty. I saw a few friends from previous years... and all the regular employees. 

I was willing to wait it out until the weeks that were promised to be banked werent' banked. I filed a complaint with II and now will go to PRofeco re paying last years dues but getting nothing.


----------



## Colorado Belle (Apr 26, 2011)

Posting update:
After above post I tried calling II to see if they might apply some pressure to PDSG/Bellaire.  A customer service rep said she would file a complaint for me.
I didn't hear back so called again last week although I lost the notes I had made with the name of the CS rep at II.

It looked as if I would get nowhere, but sometimes persistence does pay off: at least I had the CS person call PDSG. I was promised that someone from PDSG would call me back . and someone did, but it was obviously someone who could do nothing...she spoke about 'my reservation' and I said taht I didn't want a reservation I wanted my 4 weeks from 2010 to be banked with II. I was told that I hadn't paid my maintenance fees and I said oh yes I did...in Feb, 2010 and that I sure wasn't paying 2011 fees UNTIL I got my weeks banked from 2010.  I was told I had to call yet another number to VERIFY that I had paid. But then I rec'd a call from carlos, at PDSG, who wanted to know if I had called him re my account. He verified that I HAD paid for 2010 and then put me through to Carolina whom I reminded had promised me my weeks would be banked. So she did it on the spot and I can now say that after over a year of frustration that II has my weeks banked. ARGH...they are crappy weeks if that matters (Oct 1)

So now I'm wondering what to do about 2011 fees. I hate losing my 'membership' which in my case was supposedly a DEED forever, but I hate the frustration and the ever increasing fees. It appears taht a LOT of PDSG owners have given up as their seem to be plenty of open weeks offered online
I loved staying there in the past and always had great rooms on or near the ocean. I'd be very upset to get a room in the back  (altho I always break my 2bd into a 1bd and studio which are more to the front buildings) . anyone stayed there this year?


----------



## nahlaslife (Feb 6, 2012)

*Playa del Sol Grand now Bel Air*

I am and owner at this resort, and I've been going to it once a year, for the past 6 years. I've never had any difficulty in scheduling a room (or two for that matter). They have always been very accomidating. I love this place. It's a smaller resort, so you don't get the crazy party crowds that you would at the larger resorts in PV. I've always seen it as a spa resort/retreat. It is in Nuevo Vallarta, which is only about 25 minutes from downtown. We usually walk to Bucerias, the small town north of there, and have dinner or shop. They have wonderful shops and a marketplace that is usually more affordable than downtown. I hope this helps. I know I crave this place all year round, and would love other people to enjoy it. They have a facebook page if you want more info.


----------



## mplswjr (Feb 6, 2012)

*My report/review*

My wife and I spent 4 weeks in January at Belair Vallareta (formerly PDSG), and have posted our report in another thread.  Just to clarify what is "owned" going back to the Playa del Sol days, we have a membership "in perpetuity" in a club which gives us a right to use only, no real ownership.  I find Belair to be quite good at honoring the terms of our contract, but keep in mind that it is a small "boutique" type resort.  Belair just reinstituted the sale of timeshares on site late in January, and have plans to build an additional building.  I will insert the text of my report/review below in hopes that TUG will permit a repeat of the information here to aid those who have inquired about the resort......Bill
______________________________________
This review is written primarily for club members of Belair Collection Vallarta, but should be useful for others.  We have been members for 8 years, and observed the rapid decline of the resort under the earlier owner/manager (Playa del Sol).  Note that this resort is unrelated to the rogue, scam Bel Aire resort never completed in the Puerto Vallarta marina area.  Belair Collection obtained the property in late 2010, and in early 2011 began a multi-million dollar revitalization which is continuing.  The Belair web site (www.belairvallarta.com) accurately describes many of the current amenities which I will not comment on here.  I will comment on a number of other changes.  Crumbling buildings have been refurbished, leaking roofs have been replaced, non-functional air conditioning units have been repaired or replaced, patios and walkways have been nicely upgraded, pool furniture has been replaced, interior and exterior building paint has been freshened, the children’s play area is much improved, and the parking lot has a new layer of pea gravel reducing dust.  Updates in most units include flat panel TV’s, new kitchen appliances and utensils, new safes, new mattresses, and the patio furniture in some units has been replaced.  Some unit furniture such as couches still sorely needs replacement.
Management of the resort is clearly bimodal with the timeshare operation largely separate from the hotel operation.  The hotel operation had destination weddings scheduled for the resort each weekend during our month-long stay, and markets all-inclusive hotel rooms through travel agencies and clubs. For about a year, Belair has had no timeshare sales office, but in late January 2012, an in-house timeshare sales office has just been opened, located in the previous Italian restaurant building.  There are 2012 plans for on-site coin operated laundry facilities to be installed.
One annoyance for many members has been the internet access.  An improved WiFi system has been installed, but initially the charge for access was excessive.  A reduction in the cost of WiFi access to club members has just been implemented.
A strong positive point is the fact that most of the previous staff has been retained by Belair, and each continues to provide excellent service.  The on-site member services office has made scheduling member weeks more easily arranged than in times past.  The front desk staff is also a very well managed operation.
Overall, 2011 was a good year for members, and 2012 appears to be good as well.
(Note that Belair Collection participates with other corporations in an agency which provides grants to needy students so their educations can be completed.)


----------

